# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

